

Ask HN: If you had 5 years of free time – what would you learn? - rayalez

Imagine you are a teenager, and you have 5 years of free time, you can do anything you want. What would you spend your time learning? What area of science&#x2F;technology would you get into?
======
rayalez
I would get into:

\- AI (Deep Learning, Computer Vision)

\- Biohacking(Genetics, and also BCIs)

\- Security, pentestig

Probably also robotics(drones).

